# Preferred 9mm round in the M&P?



## glen

I just read with some interest the various preferences of bullet weight for 9mm ammo. I would like a little more advice.
1st, just bought my new M&P 9mm handgun. Have virtually no experience with this gun yet. I've read that it is a good idea to practice (target shoot?) with the same load that you intend to carry for personal defense. Is this what everyone else understands to be true?
2nd, do bullet ballistics matter for accuracy? I mean, 9mm Remington UMC FMJ in 115 grain is "relatively" slow. 115 grain FMJ Winchester is marginally faster. Energy at 25 and 50 yards is commensurate with speed. So, theoretically, the faster 115 grain Winchester should have more "knock down power" than the less speedy Remington. Is this a correct way of interpreting the numbers?
3rd, Federal 9mm 124grain FMJ is a heavier bullet, but is faster than both the Remington and Winchester 9mm 115 grain. Again, more energy is carried by the bullet at 25 and 50 yards. Could one conclude that the Federal is the more "potent" round?
4th, in handguns, does bullet velocity enhance or detract from accuracy?
Any information or advice would be greatly appreciated.
Glen


----------



## JustRick

At 20 or 30 feet, your other errors in aim will be bigger than that between different rounds. I've shot everything from 115 FMJ to 147 JHP and I can't really see much difference in aiming. The hollow points punch neater holes in paper targets.

Also, I practice with FMJ rounds because they are a bunch cheaper than the JHP Hydra Shoks I bought for personal defense.


----------



## Teuthis

The M&P 9mm seems to feed everything without problems. The recoil of the 9mm is so light that I find difficulty sensing any differences in the various bullet weights. My only suggestion that is you carry for self defense, types of rounds that you have tested and in which you have confidence.


----------



## JeffWard

Test whatever name-brand defensive round you can find on sale... and carry it with confidence... Weight is not a huge issue... Fine hairs... Energy at 50 yards is just a marketing number. 

For practice, unless you enjoy throwing fist-fulls of cash down range, shoot the cheap stuff... WWB, UMC, Blazer... The POI difference will be negligible from your defense ammo (at defense distances).

Ammo bullet weight and powder combinations are really only relevant for target shooters, in bullseye competitions, at 25-50yd distances measuring differences of tenths of inches... or power-factors for USPSA.

Your M&P should feed, shoot, and eject ANYTHING you put in it. It's designed for reliability... NOT for accuracy extremes. Typically only high-end target guns (tight with fine tolerances), and poorly built guns, have ammo issues...

JW


----------



## Ptarmigan

JeffWard said:


> Test whatever name-brand defensive round you can find on sale... and carry it with confidence... Weight is not a huge issue... Fine hairs... Energy at 50 yards is just a marketing number.
> 
> For practice, unless you enjoy throwing fist-fulls of cash down range, shoot the cheap stuff... WWB, UMC, Blazer... The POI difference will be negligible from your defense ammo (at defense distances).
> 
> Ammo bullet weight and powder combinations are really only relevant for target shooters, in bullseye competitions, at 25-50yd distances measuring differences of tenths of inches... or power-factors for USPSA.
> 
> Your M&P should feed, shoot, and eject ANYTHING you put in it. It's designed for reliability... NOT for accuracy extremes. Typically only high-end target guns (tight with fine tolerances), and poorly built guns, have ammo issues...


There you go! Jeff just told you everything you need to know. I can't think of anything to add.


----------

